# Hello from Spain



## Elena85 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello everybody!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have join specktra a long time ago, but this is my first message. I was ashamed to write here because of my poor english level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i hove you would understand me, jajajaja

I'm 24 years old, and i live in Valencia, Spain.

I love make up and cosmetics, and my addiction grows month by month.

So, nice to meet all of you!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2009)

Saludos de Hollanda! and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to Specktra!


----------



## InTheFade (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't be embarrassed, your English is fine. I'm sure you'll get by.

Welcome!


----------



## Elena85 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks girls for the wellcome!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola!! Welcome! Bienvenidos!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 1, 2009)

We understand you just fine! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 1, 2009)

Bienvenida!


----------



## n_c (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola y bienvenida


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 1, 2009)

welcome x


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome from Europe! =)


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 2, 2009)

and welcome to Specktra,

don't be embarrassed, your english is fine!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome, and don't worry...we have lots of International ladies and gents, here!


----------



## Nicnivin (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## rbella (Jul 3, 2009)

Your English is great!  I'm glad you are posting.


----------



## Willa (Jul 3, 2009)

Don't worry about your english, the girls here are super sweet
Nobody would laugh or mock you


----------



## Elena85 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks ladies!

This forum is fantastic!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## starbucksmocha (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola y bienvenida! Tu ingles esta muy bien, no te preocupes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Can't say the same for my Spanish... took it in high school but its rusty now!)


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome Welcome Welcome!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola!!!! Your english is fine. Welcome to Specktra!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 4, 2009)

Welcome!!! and yay, another european girl!!!


----------



## twirlingbunny (Jul 4, 2009)

hola!


----------

